# Horrible! MAS Memphis Animal Shelter Raided



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

My eyewitness news 
this makes me sick!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats awful.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I just hope the raid results in something being changed in this [heck] hole... For anyone not familiar with this shelter, I'm sure members here who have adopted and rescued and actually been in the shelter can enlighten. I've never personally been involved, so I don't want to mis-state anything. Even if only 10% of what I've been told over the years is true, this shelter ranks as one of the worst in the country.

I hope and pray for the animals that their futures will be better.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

> Quote: [heck] hole


Oops...sorry... I used a bad word and was censored...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Finally! 

Running over to hug Rudy, a MAS Survivor.








My heart aches for those that aren't.


----------



## MPHS (Oct 5, 2002)

I live in Memphis, and so glad that something will hopefully be done about horrific MAS. There have been so many complaints about several dogs in one kennel, then they throw in ONE bowl of food. And of course they fight for the food. Aggressive dogs in with aggressive. Healthy dogs put in with sick dogs. Running out of food, leashes and worst of all disinfectant for cleaning of cages. They don't really care if animals get adopted or not. Last month I wanted to pull a female GSD due out 09/22/09. They are suppose to hold them thru the due out date and not euth till the next morning. She was gone when a call was made there at 3:00, and already another dog in the cage. I was sick over that.
But the real problem for over crowding at MAS is our ignorant people that do not spay/neuter. I have lived in this city for over 30 years and it never seems to get any better for the unwanted cats and dogs. We have an excellant low cost spay/neuter clinic here. I believe cat cost are $30.00 and $35.00 and dogs range from about $45.00 to $65.00. And even lower rates for low income and trapping feral cats. Even offer dirt cheap rates for vaccines, HW test, feleuk/aids test for cats and micro chip. THey have an excellant Vet who specialized in pediatric spay/neuter before she came there. So they are never too young. This past June they offered free neuter for all male cats. They wanted a "No Fathers Day June". One month they offered free spay/neuter for any Pit or Pit mix. Pits are non adoptable at Mas. They are put down after their 3 days if not claimed by owner. It's not like people in this city are not trying to make more responsible pet owners. 
We have a new Mayor in office this week, and I was very impressed that he was at MAS at 8:00 am this morning. Maybe there is hope, and a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Kayto and Grace are both from MAS, so I'm not surprised about this. I had a newspaper article from several years ago that detailed the atrocities there, but I seem to have lost it. At that time after an investigation, changes were promised too, but obviously that hasn't happened. I wish I hadn't deleted that article!

This is how Kayto looked when she came out. Obviously, this all didn't happen while she was at MAS, but still makes me wonder what did happen while she was there. They spayed her in that condition, I'm surprised she survived because she was in terrible pain when she arrived here. Grace was a high HW+ and they spayed her too. It's a miracle she survived.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Does anybody know what is happening with the dogs there? I noticed 2 GSD (I'm sure there's probably more) but are authorities looking for any rescues to help take in these dogs?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VinnieDoes anybody know what is happening with the dogs there? I noticed 2 GSD (I'm sure there's probably more) but are authorities looking for any rescues to help take in these dogs?


Such a sad story that those entrusted to care for these poor dogs are abusing them.

Have no idea what, if anything, is happening with the dogs there now but there are three female GSDs listed. A 1, 2 and 3 yo. Maybe a possibility they might have to hold the dogs during their investigation?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Nancy-sounds really maddening!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Friends-of-Memphis-Animal-Services/73650772780

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/memphisanimalservices.html

"According to the warrant that was served this morning, "Detectives have learned that some animals have been deprived of food and water while at the Memphis Animal Shelter," and while in the shelter's care,"...some dogs have been starved to the point of requiring euthanization." The search warrant also indicated that some of the employees kept, "...dogs that are to be quarantined for rabies, with dogs that are not required to be quarantined [,] in the same kennel." In addition the warrant reported unsanitary conditions, overcrowding, and vicious and sick animals being housed along with other pets. Twelve shelter employees were suspended in order to allow investigators unhindered access to the shelter. As of this writing, no charges have been filed."
http://www.examiner.com/x-13869-Chicago-Animal-Examiner~y2009m10d28-Memphis-animal-shelter-raided

Another article: http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/oct/27/sheriffs-deputies-raid-city-memphis-animal-shelter/

It has been a long time coming.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: brtMaybe a possibility they might have to hold the dogs during their investigation?


That's what I was wondering. I'm sure now that authorities have stepped in that these dogs are finally getting better treatment. Poor things.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN"According to the warrant that was served this morning, "Detectives have learned that some animals have been deprived of food and water while at the Memphis Animal Shelter," and while in the shelter's care,"...some dogs have been starved to the point of requiring euthanization." The search warrant also indicated that some of the employees kept, "...dogs that are to be quarantined for rabies, with dogs that are not required to be quarantined [,] in the same kennel." In addition the warrant reported unsanitary conditions, overcrowding, and vicious and sick animals being housed along with other pets.










How could you live with your self? How do they go home at the end of the day knowing what they did? I don't understand.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

'Bout time someone did something.

My ex grew up in Memphis, he is pushing 30..it was like this when he lived there.

Been going on for away to long.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Might have missed it but I haven't seen this one posted yet.

http://www.wmctv.com/global/story.asp?s=11404090

_Shelter animals remain under quarantine until they're cleaned up and receive a clean bill of health. 

If an investigation proves animal abuse, criminal charges could be filed. _

I would like bring up that when they are talking about Humane Society investigators here they are not talking about those from HSUS/ Humane Society of the United States nor the local Humane Society but the American Human Society and The Forensics Team and Emergency Responders from the ASPCA .


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I had a brain blurp there. Not the American Human(e) <u>Society</u> but the American Humane <u>Association</u>.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUS_Shelter animals remain under quarantine until they're cleaned up and receive a clean bill of health. _


Thanks TJ, that does answer one of my biggest concerns. I'm more worried about the dogs in this situation. They did nothing wrong and do deserve some much needed attention and care.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

When you think of all the poor souls who have past through those doors through all these years.









How hopeless a situation. Locked in a cell and being mistreated and tortured by the ones who are paid to help you.









I got my boy Loki in Dixon Tenn. I know it's a long way off from Memphis but still, I can't help but think, what if his previous owners lived on the other side of the state?

If you have a rescue dog please give them a hug for me.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Vinnie, in some of the pictures you can see the animals getting baths. That in itself will bring a lot of relief. 

I have high hopes that now that Dr. Merck is on scene that things will change.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Vet Claims Harrassment By Animal Services Director

LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- A veterinarian who worked for Metro Animal Services said she was sexually harassed by department director Dr. Gilles Meloche.

Dr. Kendall Clay is one of three women who claimed Meloche sexually harassed them.

Clay said she lost her livelihood. She spoke with WLKY News Thursday before leaving for Columbus, Ohio, to start a new job.

http://www.wlky.com/news/21397088/detail.html


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Finally... seeing first hand what a terrible way these dogs are in when they are released from MAS, gives me hope when I see this. It is sad it has taken this long to get some action after so many have complained. Going to go give my MAS survivor Lia, a big hug tonite when I get home. 

T


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:Meloche started at Metro Animal Services in July 2005. It was not long until WAVE 3 uncovered issued left behind at previous jobs in Tallahassee, Florida, Durham, North Carolina and even in Canada, where Meloche was a practicing vet. Allegations of overcrowding and unclean shelters, missing vials of steroids and insubordination came to light.


 LINK to the whole article


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

MAS in the news -- just some of the past articles for 2009

*March*

Council member to investigate Metro Animal Services
Posted: Mar 19, 2009 11:24 PM EDT 
Updated: Apr 07, 2009 10:37 AM EDT 

_Janet Head wasn't home Monday when she got a call that Metro Animal Services was in her house taking her miniature schnauzers away. Three adult dogs and four six week old puppies. "An absolute violation of my privacy, my rights as a human being. I think that's horrible," Head said. 

...Officials from Metro Animal Services says it was because they didn't have a kennel license. 

Councilman Kelly Downard, who helped write the current dog ordinance, says he believes the law is being improperly enforced. "Animal Services is apparently interpreting the law to say that anybody who breeds dogs is a breeder and needs to have a kennel license, that's not true. Part of the law enforces breeding activities but it doesn't enforce what they are going after. I really don't think that was ever the intent. *I wrote the darn law, so I know."*_ 
LINK to article 

I added the bolding of the last sentence.


*May*

More mismanagement allegations for Metro Animal Services
Posted: May 29, 2009 10:56 AM EDT 
Updated: Jun 29, 2009 11:33 AM EDT 

_She was told the problem was the puppies needed to be adopted for $250 - not the $135 that had previously been discussed with Meloche.

"He told me face to face on a Friday afternoon, shook my hand and said $135," Burkhardt said. "Monday comes around and they are making threatening calls to these people, saying they need to bring their animals back to the shelter or pay the $115 or they were going to be arrested." _
LINK to article 


*June*

Animal Services director appears before Budget Committee
Posted: Jun 10, 2009 7:00 PM EDT 
Updated: Jun 29, 2009 11:33 AM EDT 

_An internal audit of Metro Animal Services is ongoing. Metro's Government Accountability and Oversight Committee is also expected to call hearings to investigate practices within the department. _
LINK to article 


*Sept.*

Internal auditor's report on Metro Animal Services released
Posted: Sep 03, 2009 11:17 PM EDT 
Updated: Sep 30, 2009 8:15 AM EDT 

_In response to almost every question asked about the audit, Meloche kept coming back to how it was all about saving the animals. "If you look what is the mission of Metro Animal Services, this is what it's about, you have to focus on the big goal, the big objective, and take a little bit of risk there." _
LINK to article


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

did you read this one as well?

some breeds cost more


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

stupid internet.. lol too late to edit it. so here is the rest of that post..

I don't know how I feel about a shelter charging more for certain breeds. if the goal is "to save the animals" as he says in so many interviews, why charge more just because people will pay it?

it also sounds exactly like the article about the boxer puppies. it seems that they knew that other people would pay more.  and then to ban the people who were fostering??? 

I would like to hear what the previous allegations against him were. it sounds like he has had problems in several states AND canada....


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I read a lot of things about him when he first took over at MAS. Have to look for some of those notes as they had some of that info in them and hopefully I kept those links.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerradid you read this one as well?
> 
> some breeds cost more


My shelter has sliding fees, meaning that purebred puppies, or purebred high-demand breed dogs 3 years old or less with good temperaments and health may cost more. I personally see this as a good thing, BUT here those animals are pretty much guaranteed adoptions(and if not adopted within a certain amount of time fees are reduced) and the extra fees go towards the cost of medical bills for the other animals. This isn't just trying to make money, it's trying to break even from treating the kennel cough/canine influenza dogs as well as the URI cats as well as other medical conditions. Plus in the adoption fees there is already included some food, spay/neuter certificate, physical exam certificate, shots, and a month of pet insurance. However, the shelter I'm talking about is an award winning pretty high-quality shelter for a county one, not the crap MAS sounds like so it really is a different case.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

steffanie, yes I know that most shelters are like the one you describe. but do they really charge $350 for a shelter dog?

of course, even most poorly run shelters (funding wise) don't adopt out dogs that are as sick as the ones described in the article. makes it hard to believe that it's "about the dogs" as he keeps saying


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Dainerrasteffanie, yes I know that most shelters are like the one you describe. but do they really charge $350 for a shelter dog?
> 
> of course, even most poorly run shelters (funding wise) don't adopt out dogs that are as sick as the ones described in the article. makes it hard to believe that it's "about the dogs" as he keeps saying


Depends. The most I've ever seen for a dog there was a 4 month old purebred, great looking, great health, awesome temperament mastiff puppy for $500. Never seen a dog at that price since. Generally most special priced animals are $200, and on rare occasions 300 something(such as a yorkie or poodle puppy). These are animals that people would otherwise pay at least twice as much for from a BYB in a walmart parking lot, so with the services included and the proven use of the extra money I really don't see any problem with it. They get adopted and the money goes towards giving a less 'in demand' dog some more time or medical treatment so it's good in my opinion.

But for a shelter to adopt out a dog so sick with multiple health issues, it's not even remotely the same case. That place deserves to be shut down.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess it's a regional thing.. "purebred" byb yorkie and poodle pups are in our wal-mart parking lot almost every week for $75-$100. mutts are $25. Though one guy was selling dobie pups for $200. 
the shelter is $15 for cats and $30 for dogs

I agree though that your local shelter is nothing like MAS of course. I just was imagining the reaction of people around here if they heard that the shelter was charging that much for dogs.. lol


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Haha now I completely understand! Seems like there's a pretty big difference between there and here. We're also in a region where the pet overpopulation isn't AS bad, most animals get adopted, usually fairly quickly, and they have to really have a bad temperament in order to be put down immediately after their stray hold, whereas a look at the urgent section seems to hint that many good animals don't even get a chance in some regions.

For where you live a normally $30 adoption fee being a $300 one is like here a normally $100 adoption fee being $1000!! Yeah, that would be crazy!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lol we have people who complain about the cost of up-keep for the Humane Society and now we have a County Facilty that takes in strays. I can just imagine if they thought that the groups were making $$ 

of course, I know that your shelter and no decently run one is rolling in dough..but you know what I mean.


----------

